# More side-scan sonar images: runovers



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Side-scan sonar pics: set #3 (runovers)*


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

You commented in an earlier post that you also use Lowrance Structure scan. I'd be interested to know how well that works in 60 to 120 feet of saltwater? They say the Hummingbird dosen't do well in over 40 ft of salt water, does Lowrance have that problem as well? Do you have any images using your lowrance?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

JFG said:


> You commented in an earlier post that you also use Lowrance Structure scan. I'd be interested to know how well that works in 60 to 120 feet of saltwater? They say the Hummingbird dosen't do well in over 40 ft of salt water, does Lowrance have that problem as well? Do you have any images using your lowrance?


I use my Lowrance Structure Scan to help find diving spots that I have trouble locating with my traditional sonar/fish finder. To tell you the truth it is not much help (to me at least) and was not worth the money. These types of hull-mounted side-scan units work best in shallow water and calm seas. I do like the rest of the Lowrance unit, so I kept the system.

I don't use the Structure Scan as a fish finder. So I can't speak to its effectiveness for that use.

I can pick up portions of the Chevron Rig with the Structure Scan, so it will reach down to 100' or so. Since the resolution drops off with the square of the distance from the transceiver, the shallower the better for hull-mounted systems.

Sorry, I have not saved any of my Lowrance Structure Scan images.


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I like the features of my lowrance system and I'll wait to see if structure scan improves before I try it. I too thought it would be handy for scouting dive sites. The diving in the Destin area starts at 60' and just gets deeper.


----------

